# OT: Hurricane Rita



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Where are you guys planning to go if the hurricane hits mainland Texas? 4 school districts in Texas have already cancelled classes for Wed-Fri in anticipation of this. I'll probably stay with some cousins in Dallas, or maybe at a friend's who stays west of Katy (depending on how inland the hurricane goes).

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WEATHER/09/20/rita/index.html - Currently a category 2 storm


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I honestly don't know yet. It's kind of scary just thinking about it. I'm at college right now, which is 45 minutes outside of Houston.


BTW, why does every Hurricane have to be named after a girl?


----------



## Runjier (Aug 19, 2005)

No idea!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

what about hurricane dennis.. sounds like a guys name to me.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I honestly don't know yet. It's kind of scary just thinking about it. I'm at college right now, which is 45 minutes outside of Houston.
> 
> 
> BTW, why does every Hurricane have to be named after a girl?



I think it's just a convention from way back when... superstitions that if a storm was named after a girl it won't be as ferocious and damaging due to it's 'feminine' nature


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

best of luck guys, hope thos won't turn out nearly as bad as everyone's fearing it to be....


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Staying here... unless things really look bad on Friday, which I doubt. Houston is pretty far inland, if you look at Katrina's wake, just a few miles inland wasn't badly damaged. 


FYI, hurricanes are named after men too, it alternates man-woman in naming.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Best wishes,guys!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> I think it's just a convention from way back when... superstitions that if a storm was named after a girl it won't be as ferocious and damaging due to it's 'feminine' nature


yeah, but it wasnt really superstition. it was that they were unpredictable and destructive like a woman. feminist got it be changed so it alternates between men and women.

my family is in katy (well, the eastern part of katy, near fry road and where yao lives) which isnt prone to floods like places to the east and the crappy area that is actually katy so it shouldnt be good for them, but not really bad. im in austin with no tv so i basically live in a bubble right now.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I'm staying at school. If things get really bad...who the heck knows?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Nope it looks like we're headed towards Navasota. My classes are cancelled for the rest of the week.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Be safe guys!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I will be heading to tomball from pasadena. Hope it is safe up there.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This sucks. Traffic is terrible. I'm dreading how 45 to Dallas will be. Probably heading out around midnight. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

45 is going to suck balls mrc


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I asked my ex why does every hurricane have to be named after a women. He responded via text message that "Hurricanes are named after women because when they cum they're wild n' wet. When they leave, they take your house, car and money. Now that's a bad b!tch". Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Anyway hope everything will be alright for everyone.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck everybody and hopefully you'll all be back shortly.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I am in Sugar Land which is southwest of Houston and guess that I am going to stay. I keep watching the people on all of the freeways and think my chances are better here at home than stranded , out of gas and with no gas to be had on the road. I just can only hope that the poeple can get some help to get away even if they have to leave their cars where they stall or this could make Katrina look like a walk in the park.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i am in pasadena and i have not left yet. I plan to get out of here at 7 tonight. to tomball.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

its gonna be too late. your better off going to a shelter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah... it doesn't look like I'm going anywhere unless the freeways start moving magically. Going to ride it out in Katy with friends and family... finished boarding up the house where we will be staying tomorrow night.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

pardon my ignorance for Houston geography, but the main fear of the hurricane this time is just the wind itself right? Is Houston in danger of being flooded like NO too?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

well i made it to my destination. I took the beltway all the way to 249. There was no traffic at all on the beltway. Driving down the road i counted 20 cars broke down on the road along the beltway. They had 45 blocked off from the beltway.

and ym's question there will be a danger of flooding in harris and all surounding counties. I am in a county right above harris so it should be safe here i hope.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> pardon my ignorance for Houston geography, but the main fear of the hurricane this time is just the wind itself right? Is Houston in danger of being flooded like NO too?


 It is likely to flood in several areas, but not to the extent which it did in New Orleans.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah... it doesn't look like I'm going anywhere unless the freeways start moving magically. Going to ride it out in Katy with friends and family... finished boarding up the house where we will be staying tomorrow night.


i hope katy doesnt flood... which part are you in. old katy is much more prone to flooding from heavy rains than the area to the east around fry rd. edit: i just realized i repeated that part, im just worried because i have almost no idea what going on over there. its hard for me to get the news.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope all of you are safe from the oncoming hurricane, so you have my wishes and hopes that your property and certainly yourselves/loved ones don't get hurt and/or damaged. 


I know here in San Antonio gas stations are running out of gas and the highways are packed because of this damn hurricane.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i hope katy doesnt flood... which part are you in. old katy is much more prone to flooding from heavy rains than the area to the east around fry rd. edit: i just realized i repeated that part, im just worried because i have almost no idea what going on over there. its hard for me to get the news.


New Katy (Grand Lakes). I was wondering whether they would drain the artificial lakes to prevent flooding.

Bit of good news, the Hurricane has downgraded to a category 3 and is most likely heading East of Houston. You have to feel for the people in southwest Louisiana, though. And New Orleans is flooding AGAIN.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I was watching the news, they were saying its just barely going to touch houston. everybody evacuated for no reason, at least lets hope they did.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i feel for the new orleans people. but i am glad that houston is not getting the full brunt of the hurricane. it just sucks that two major hurricanes come like this in the same damn month. it is not fair. but hey when is anything ever fair. que sera sera


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

nothing happened. eh i guess it was a good practice drill for when a katrina like hurricane comes our way.


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

Yao made a joke with the Chinese media that his roof was lifted by the hurricane yesterday.
but it was reported that the hurricane diverted and didnt do much harm to Huston.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

OMG,it took me 17 hours to get to college station. I left Houston at 9:30 Thursday morning and got to College Station at 2:45am on Friday.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> OMG,it took me 17 hours to get to college station. I left Houston at 9:30 Thursday morning and got to College Station at 2:45am on Friday.



You forgot to mention hot HOT it was!! I was about to pass out.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Im so glad i decided to wait as long as i did and avoid the major freeways. I would have lost my ******* mind being out there in that hopeless situation.

EDIT: No Masked Cursing, I think people can figure out which 4 letter word + ing you were using


----------

